# Hog hunt for daughter



## heartsticker (Jan 9, 2006)

Looking for a cheap hog hunt, my daughter has been bugging me to take her on a hog hunt, if she gets all A's this next semesters I have need to take her. Anyone know a good place, not looking for feral pigs, live in Grayling and on tight budget. Any help would be appreciated!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Try out of state.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

If it's a ranch thing try supergranch.com I've never been there but a good price

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheap is not always the best. I can say I have been on a preserve hunt in Tennessee and it was enjoyable. My sons just returned from a what was supposed to be hog hunt in the thumb area and they said the hogs were so tame that they opted to hunt Mouflon sheep. Check out the places carefully and in the case of preserve hunts bigger is better as far as acreage to hunt goes.


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Then bear mountain in the up


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

johnathan.beebe said:


> Then bear mountain in the up


I think they went out of business due to the feral hog legislation.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

I keep getting emails from them saying that how hunt how hunt hog hunt.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Go out of state. The purpose of this forum is quoted below. 

"Feral pigs have become a threat to agriculture and native plants and animals. This forum will discuss the threat and control this invasive species."

This forum is not meant to promote hog hunting in MI. High fence hog hunt operations are a threat to the rest of our natural resources and agriculture in MI. Don't support them. 

If you want to do a preserve hunt in MI, I would suggest a bird hunt (pheasant, chukar, etc.). Otherwise an out of state hog hunt or a free range, big game hunt. Went on a self guided antelope hunt out west a few years ago, was very successful, relatively cheap, and great memories. Would be a great hunt to take a kid on. It's a hunt they will never forget.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Florida is a good place to go.The hunts are Priced right.I paid 200$ for a hunt down by lake okechobe(spelled wrong)whith an outfitter by the name of Chappy's.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Salt creek preserve OH. Worth the dirve.


----------

